# PC Aufrüsten



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (21. Oktober 2012)

*PC Aufrüsten*

Hallo. Es ist jetzt sicher, ich werde meinen PC aufrüsten. Das Budget sind ca. 550€

Zur Übersicht mein aktuelles System:

Motherboard:      Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. G31M-S2L (Socket 775)
Prozessor:         Intel Core 2 Duo E7400 @ 2.80GHz
RAM:                 4,00 GB Dual-Kanal DDR2 @ 400MHz
Grafikkarte:         XFX Radeon HD 7770
Festplatte:          466GB SAMSUNG HD501LJ ATA Device (SATA)
OS:                    Windows Vista 32 Bit
Netzteil:              350W

Meine Überlegung:

Ich spiele nicht mehr allzu häufig, wenn dann Fifa 13 bzw League of Legends, das läuft auch alles ganz gut bei meinem jetztigen System.
Hauptsächlich soll das neue System schneller sein als das jetzige und ich möchte auch zumindest die Option haben, ein BF3 spielen zu können. Nicht unbedingt auf Ultra, aber mittel bis hoch schon.
Die Festplatte und das Laufwerk werde ich übernehmen, die GraKa auch, da diese neu ist.

Wenn ich einen neuen Prozessor nehme, brauche ich ein neues MB, demzufolge neuen RAM und ein neues Netzteil. 
Und natürlich Win 7 64 Bit. 

Welche Komponenten soll ich da nehmen? Ich dachte an ein AsRock um die 70€, ein i5 (ka welcher sich lohnt) Corsair RAM mit 1600Mhz und das Netzteil von Thermaltake Munich 430W.

Da ich das OS neu installiere brauch ich ja eine Platte, wo ich die Daten sichern kann. Ich hab aktuell keine. Macht da eine Externe mehr sinn, oder eine zweite Interne, wo ich meine Daten draufpacke? Auf der alten würde ich dann das OS installieren.

Dazu bräuchte ich mal eure Einschätzung. 

Vielen Dank


----------



## svd (21. Oktober 2012)

Naja, im Prinzip hast du eh schon alles aufgezählt, was du so brauchst. Übertakter bist du ja keiner, also sollte zB folgendes reichen:

Mainboard: ASRock B75 Pro3
Processor: Intel Core i5-3470
Arbeitsspeicher: 8GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3
evtl. Festplatte: zB Seagate Barracuda 1TB
evtl. CPU Kühler: Alpenföhn Groß Clockner oder ähnlich

Das Netzteil kannst vlt. sogar behalten. Der i5 dürfte sparsamer als der Core2Duo sein, der Rest ja quasi gleich.


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (21. Oktober 2012)

Ja, aber ich hab da nicht so viele Anschlussmöglichkeiten, das ist ja schon was älter. Spätestens wenn ich die Graka ersetze hab ich dann das Problem mit den Adapter. Außerdem ist Weihnachten und es liegt im Budget. Also warum nicht ;D
Warum ausgerechnet dieser i5? 
Das mit der internen ist kein Problem?

Den Zusammenbau traue ich mir zu :/ Wie sieht das aus mit der Installation des OS. Ich habe schonmal neu aufgesetzt. ist das das gleiche, oder schwieriger?


----------



## svd (21. Oktober 2012)

Warum dieser Core i5?

Ich finde, das PLV ist okay. Schau mal in die Liste hier.

Die Sparversion der i5s, erkennbar am S Kürzel, hab ich mal ausgeschlossen. Die sind sparsamer, weil sie niedriger takten.

Da du nur ab und zu spielst, also kein Übertakter bist, muss es auch kein "K" Prozessor mit freiem Multiplikator sein.

Der i5-3350P ist quasi ein 3450 ohne integrierter Grafikeinheit. Die ist für Spieler eh uninteressant, aber sobald mal die Grafikkarte eingeht oder Hardware Troubleshooting notwendig ist, hast du auch ohne eingebaute Grafikkarte ein Bild.

Es bleiben also, mit derzeitigen HWV Preisen, folgende Core i5s über:


3330, 3.0 GHz, €161,32
3450, 3.1 GHz. €165,75
3470, 3,2 GHz, €166,88
3550, 3,3 GHz, €178,47
3570, 3,4 GHz, €181,26

Core i5 Prozessor, 3.0 GHz, Spielerherz (ich hab nicht das Ego gefragt), was brauchst du mehr. Im Prinzip sind alle diese Prozessoren gleichwertig, bei nicht optimierten Spielen können sich die zusätzlichen 100MHz aber doch minimal auswirken.

Wenn du dir die Preisunterschiede bei den Sprüngen auf die nächsten 100MHz ansiehst, ist genau der zwischen 3450 und 3470 mit €1,13 am geringsten. Also, wieso den 3450 kaufen, wenn du für nur €1,13 100MHz mehr bekommst?
Aber, von 3470 auf 3550, €11,59 mehr für nur 100MHz? Neeee... das zahlt sich nicht aus. 

Daher fiele meine Wahl auf den 3470. 

Da du dann einen tollen Prozessor hast und in weiterer Zukunft bloß die Grafikkarte wechseln musst, um wieder flott zu werden, kannst du eigentlich gleich  ein etwas stärkeres Modell der Germany Reihe nehmen. Das Hamburg kostet ja eh nur €4 mehr.

Also, wenn deine bestehende HDD keine supertolle 10k Raptor ist, oder so, kannst du ja gleich das OS frisch auf die neue HDD machen. 
Das hat den Vorteil, dass das OS auf der vlt. schnelleren Platte ist, du auf der alten aber noch keine Daten verlierst, falls beim Aufsetzten was schief gehen sollte.

Ich würde also die HDD partitionieren, formattieren, OS aufspielen, dann die Treiber usw.
Wenn du damit fertig bist, die alte Platte ins System nehmen (achte im BIOS auf die Bootreihenfolge), in Ruhe alle Verzeichnisse nach wichtigen Daten durchstöbern und temporär auf die neue Platte schieben.
Wenn du sicher bist, dass auf der alten nichts mehr von Wert ist, kannst du sie entgültig formattieren und zur Datenplatte machen.

Aber mit einer externen Festplatte, wenn du nur selten auf die Daten zugreifen musst, geht das natürlich auch.


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (21. Oktober 2012)

Achso, ok, danke für die asuführliche Erklärung  Hätte ich gewusst, dass ich aufrüste, bzw. ihr, hätte ich gleich ne bessere GraKa gekauft, aber im Moment reicht die ja für alles denke ich 

Soll ich die Tray Variante nehmen? Der Lüfter macht nen gute Eindruck, ich hoffe mal nicht, dass der dem RAM in die QUere kommt. ist es egal, welchen RAM ich nehme, solange der über 1600Mhz verfügt?

Welche der Komponenten außer den Ram kann ich eigentlich noch verkaufen? Und wo bekomtm man Erfahrungsgemäß das meiste? 

Dann wäre ich für eine Einschätzung dankbar, wie schwer es wird, das alles zusammenzubauen und zu installieren.
Theoretisch hab ich mich etwas "fit gemacht". Praktisch war alles was ich gemacht habe die GraKa mal gewechselt und das OS neu aufgesetzt


----------



## Herbboy (21. Oktober 2012)

Tray nimmt man, wenn boxed wirklich auch teurer ist, wobei ich bei nur 2-3€ trotzdem boxed nehmen würde, da dabei die offzielle Garantie von Intel 3 jahre beträgt, bei Tray hast Du die normalen 2 Jahre "Gewährleistung" vom Händler

Beim RAM einfach DDR3-1600, für Intel am besten mit 1,5V (zB 1,65V ist da evlt problematischer)

Verkaufen kannst Du an sich alles, wenn Du es loswirst    aber wo du das meiste bekommen kannst, ist schwer zu sagen. Man kann zb bei nem Verwandten/Bekannten der Eltern oft für ein "Paket" aus Board, CPU + RAM mehr bekommen, wenn Du dem das auch einbaust und einrichtest, als wenn man die Hardware an fremde verkauft. WENN an Fremde, dann ist es meisten besser, die Sachen einzeln zu verkaufen. Ebay ist nie verkehrt, aber wenn man Pech hat, kriegt man halt weniger als mit Kleinanzeigen oder Aushängen in Supermärkten oder so. Man weiß nie genau, was "besser" wäre - aber da du eh nicht soo viel bekommst, werden die Unterschied nicht riesig sein.


----------



## svd (21. Oktober 2012)

Trotz des evtl. nicht gebrauchten Standardkühlers, ist es empfehlenswert, die geschachtelte Version der Prozessoren zu kaufen.
Die kommt nämlich versiegelt, der Verkäufer kann dir also unmöglich einen gebrauchten Prozessor unterjubeln. 

Der RAM ist tatsächlich egal. Ja, 1600MHz kann er haben (der IvyBridge Chipsatz unterstützt das), 1.50V Spannung soll er brauchen.
Und, im Hinblick auf die fetten Towerkühler heutzutage, muss es nicht unbedingt einer mit riesigen Kühlkörpern sein. 

Der Groß Clockner war jetzt nur ein Beispiel. Vor dem Prozessorlüfterkauf solltest du lieber noch mal einen Blick ins Gehäuse werfen und abmessen. Towerkühler werden gut und gerne 160mm hoch. Das kann eine knappe Geschichte werden.


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (21. Oktober 2012)

Ok, dann sind alle Fragen beantwortet. Nur bis auf wie schwer das ist 
Wenn ihr jetzt sagt, nee lass mal lieber, du hast da nicht die Erfahrung um das adäquat hinzubekommen, dann hol ich mir gleich professionelle Hilfe  Ihr dürft das ruhig ehrlich einschätzen.

Ich frag wegen dem Verkauf dann erstmal bei Bekannten rum, denke ich.
Ist es in diesem Forum erlaubt das anzusprechen, wenn ja wo? Ich kenne da auch andere Foren, da wird das nicht gerne gesehen 
Nicht auf PC Foren bezogen, eher allgemein, im Hinblick auf PC vertrau ich voll und ganz euch


----------



## Herbboy (21. Oktober 2012)

Es gibt hier auch ein Kleinanzeigen-Forum, da kannst Du die Sachen anbieten.


Und schwer ist das Zusammenbauen nicht, wenn man Anleitungen hat. Da gibt es genug im Netz usw.   wenn man ansonsten nicht ungeschickt ist, dann geht das schon. Und wer selber auch "schon" mal ne Grafikkarte eingebaut hat, der kann auch nen PC komplett bauen mit etwas Mühe und konzentration


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (21. Oktober 2012)

Ok, dann wars das  vielen Dank


----------



## Enisra (22. Oktober 2012)

na, Schwer ist es nicht und ansich ist das Komplizierteste der CPU-Kühler, da doch schon beachten musst evtl. an die Mainboardrückseite zu müssen, was sich auch schwierig herrausstellen kann, wenn man das schon eingebaut hat und im Gehäuse keine "Durchreiche" vorhanden ist
Ansonsten muss man eigentlich nur darauf achten die Wärmeleitpaste, welche nicht unbedingt dabei sein muss, nur dünn mit nem Stück Karton aufzutragen
Wenn die beim Kühler nicht dabei sein sollte, würde ich ja entweder die Alpenfön Schneekanone oder die Artic Silver V nehmen, die kannste im Zweifelsfall noch beim übernächsten Projekt nehmen wenn die nicht jedes Jahr erneuerst, weil die halten sich auch relativ Ewig

Allerdings, wirklich notwendig ist das nicht, Windows neu zu installieren


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (22. Oktober 2012)

Ok. ich hätte nicht damit gerechnet, aber es ergeben sich tatsächlich neue Fragen 
Ich hab im Moment Windows Vista 32 Bit, und ich brauche Win 7 64 bit für 8 GB Ram, oder? 
Ist es eigentlich immer möglich, ne SSD einzubauen? muss man dann bei der OS Installation das einfach als Zielverzeichnis angeben?
Und macht es Sinn ein neues Gehäuse zu nehmen, was im Frontpanel USB 3.0 hat und so? welches wäre da zu empfehlen?


----------



## svd (22. Oktober 2012)

Ja, mit einem 32-bit OS lassen sich nicht mal 4GB RAM vollständig und ordentlich ausnützen. 

Win7 muss es cht unbedingt sein, eine 64bit Version von zB Vista täte es auch. Aber 7 ist vermutlich doch das bessere OS...

Ein Gehäuse mit USB 3.0 Frontpanel macht nur Sinn, wenn das neue Mainboard intern USB 3.0 Header hat, wo das Kabel vom Frontpanel angeschlossen wird. Es gibt allerdings auch Gehäuse, wo vom Frontpanel ein quasi stino USB Kabel von innen durch die Slotblenden gefûhrt, und einfach an einen rückwärtigen USB Port am Mainboard gesteckt wird.

Da musst du bei dem Gehäuse deiner Wahl gucken, wie das gelöst wird. Und beim Mainbord darauf achten, dass ggf. eben die internen Header vorhanden sind. 
(Ach ja, selbst wenn nicht... USB 3.0 Erweiterungskarten nachzurüsten ist ziemlich einfach und nicht teuer.)

Gehäuse sind wie immer  budget- und geschmackabhängig. Wenn du ein paar Wunschkandidaten zusammen hast, kannst du nich immer einen "Power sucht Hof" Thread aufmachen (oder einfach weiter hier das Publikum befragen).


----------



## Enisra (22. Oktober 2012)

naja, können kann er schon, aber ja, ist nicht wirklich nötig weil´s eh immer die gleichen 3 sind die Antworten


----------



## Herbboy (22. Oktober 2012)

Die modernen Sockel 1155 Boards haben an sich zu mind 50% auch onboard-USB3.0

Beim PCgames-preisvergleich kannst Du auch gut filtern, zB mit USB3.0 onboard und PCIe3.0 und ATX-Bauformat Intel Sockel 1155 (DDR3) im Preisvergleich - PCGames

Die Frage bei USB3.0 ist, ob Du überhaupt was hast oder kaufen wirst, das von 3.0 profitiert.


Wegen ner SSD: man gibt bei der Installation halt an, auf welche Partition (also C:, E: usw. ) man installieren will, dazu stehen dann auch alle Datenträger gelistet, so dass Du die SSD auswählen kannst, ggf. zuerst auf der SSD auch noch eine Partition erstellen kannst (fabrikneue Modell haben idR noch keine Partitionen) - das sicherste/einfachste wäre, wenn Du die SSD an den ersten SATA-Port des Boards ansteckt (heißt bei manchen Boards auch 0, bei anderen halt 1) und die Festplatte erstmal weglässt. Somit vermeidest Du evlt. verwechslungen oder ungewollte Partitions-Buchstaben Vergabe


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (22. Oktober 2012)

Ok, wenn ich es mir so überlege, kann ich mit dem Gehäuse auch noch warten, das Board scheint ja über USB 3.0 zu verfügen. Die unterscheidung von svd mit dem header und dem rückwärtigen Anschluss habe ich nicht ganz verstanden...

Als SSD reichen doch 64 GB, oder? Ich hab gehört, die von Samsung seien gut, stimmt das?

Wenn ich dann auf die SSD mein neues OS installieren will, muss ich dann erst Vista deinstallieren oder so? Also von der alten HDD meine ich


----------



## svd (22. Oktober 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja, können kann er schon, aber ja, ist nicht wirklich nötig weil´s eh immer die gleichen 3 sind die Antworten


 
Hehe, da magst du whl rechthaben.

Aber gerade Gehäuse finde ich zB nicht sehr interessant. 

Wenn es mir das Geld wert wäre, griffe ich natürlich zuerst zu einem Monolithen von Lian Li.  
("Die Farbe ist egal, Hauptsache, es ist schwarz" - Knight Industries Two Thousand)

Vernünftigerweise eher zu einer Alternative von Fractal Design.

Weil ich ein geiziger Hund bin, ist es ein kleines Antec geworden. Naja, es geht alles rein und der Deckel noch zu. Was soll's.


----------



## Enisra (22. Oktober 2012)

och, naja, wobei es bei Gehäusen durchaus und vorallem mehr als sonst um das Design geht, allerdings mach´s das auch so schwer da zu was groß zu sagen, weil halt da auch die pers. Vorlieben mit einspielen, deswegen wäre mir so ein einfaches Ding zu einfach und hab deswegen zur Snow Edition des Thermaltake Commanders gegriffen, der bei der News bei pcgh auch schon als Schwarzwälderkirsch betitelt wurde, aber ist mir doch egal, ich will ja keines das anderen gefällt, die sehen das ja eh nicht


----------



## svd (22. Oktober 2012)

Naja, stimmt schon, ein nettes Gehäuse macht so richtig den "Personal" Computer aus dem ollen Rechner.
Aber mehr als 50€ wollte ich einfach net ausgeben. Und damals war ich auf dem Understatement Trip.

Der weiße Commander gefällt mir gut. Wenn ich modden könnte, würde ich ihm sofort einen Hauch Clone/Storm Trooper verpassen...


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (22. Oktober 2012)

Das stimmt, wie gesagt, ich behalte vorerst mein altes  falls es jemanden interessiert: Diese hier http://www.goodsseller.de/its/shop-its/templates/xtc4/img/6_Thermaltake_Soprano_schwarz.jpg

Wie siehts denn aus mit OS und der SSD?


----------



## Herbboy (22. Oktober 2012)

JoghurtWaldfruechte schrieb:


> Ok, wenn ich es mir so überlege, kann ich mit dem Gehäuse auch noch warten, das Board scheint ja über USB 3.0 zu verfügen. Die unterscheidung von svd mit dem header und dem rückwärtigen Anschluss habe ich nicht ganz verstanden...


 es gibt Frontansschlüsse, für die man ein Kabel quer durchs Gehäuse verlegt und dann einen normalen USB-Stecker außen, hinten am PC einsteckt. Die mit "Header" sind dann kleine Stecker für USB3.0-Ports AUF dem Board.



> Als SSD reichen doch 64 GB, oder? Ich hab gehört, die von Samsung seien gut, stimmt das?


 wenn Du ab und an "aufräumst", reichen 64GB. Allerdings sind inzwischen die 120er auch nicht sooo viel teurer, das sind nur noch ca 20-25€ Unterschied, und mit 120GB hättest Du dann echt keine Sorgen mehr.



> Wenn ich dann auf die SSD mein neues OS installieren will, muss ich dann erst Vista deinstallieren oder so? Also von der alten HDD meine ich


 Nein, das musst Du nicht deinstallieren. Einfach erstmal nur die SSD am "ersten" SATA-Port dranmachen, die Festplatte dann erst anschließen, wenn windows auf der SSD neu installiert ist. FALLS es dann Probleme gibt, also der PC nicht weiß, ob er vonSSD oder Platte booten soll, kann man immer noch weitersehen.


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (22. Oktober 2012)

Ok. Eine "blöde" Frage  Wenn ich win 7 auf der SSD installiere, muss ich dann meine Daten von der HHD sichern; können die trotzdem verloren gehen? Die sind ja nicht von der neuinstallation betroffen, oder?


----------



## Herbboy (22. Oktober 2012)

Wenn Du die alte Platte nicht formatierst, bleiben alle Daten erhalten. Spiele&Programme neu installieren musst du aber natürlich trotzdem, da die meisten unter windows einen Eintrag machen, damit sie korrekt laufen.

Bei Steam-Spielen kannst Du viel Zeit sapren, wenn Du den alten Steam-Ordner umbenennst, dann Steam neu installierst (unbedingt auf die Festplatte, da alle SPiele in den Steam-Ordner kommen und die SSD somit schnell voll wäre), aus dem alten Steamordner die Unterordner Steamapps und Userdata einfach in den neuen Steam-Ordner kopierst und danach den alten Steam-Ordner einfach löschst. 

Du kannst dann alle Steamspiele nach dem ersten Start von Steam einfach per Rechtsklick auf das Spiel, Eigenschaften, lokale Dateien und "auf Fehler prüfen" quasi neu installieren. Steam merkt dann, dass die Spiele in den Ordnern an sich schon da sind und ändert nur ein paar Kleinigkeiten, so dass die Spiele jeweils idr in 20-40 Sekunden fertig nutzbar sind - von DVD neu installieren wäre ja viel zeitaufwendiger, und Updates müssten danach auch erst neu geladen werden.


----------



## Enisra (22. Oktober 2012)

JoghurtWaldfruechte schrieb:


> Ok. Eine "blöde" Frage  Wenn ich win 7 auf der SSD installiere, muss ich dann meine Daten von der HHD sichern; können die trotzdem verloren gehen? Die sind ja nicht von der neuinstallation betroffen, oder?


 
nein, aber wenn´s dir besser geht, dann darfst du bei der Festplatte auch den Stromstecker ziehen


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (22. Oktober 2012)

Ok, super. das heißt, ich muss alle Programme neu installieren, und die alten Ordner löschen, sagen wir z.B. bei Programmen wie dem Browser, Itunes, etc...
Danke auch an dich, Herbboy, aber Steam habe ich noch nie genutzt  Ich kaufe die CD meist im Laden, ist mir lieber 
Bleibt noch zu klären, welche SSD ich nehme. Am besten eine, die einen Einbaurahmen und ein SATA Datenkabel dabei hat..


----------



## Enisra (22. Oktober 2012)

ach, da schränkt man sich zu sehr ein, aber die Shops die SSDs haben führen sicher auch so was im Zubehör
mal abgesehen das ich noch nie so ein Paket gesehen habe


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (22. Oktober 2012)

http://www2.hardwareversand.de/Intel+AMD/49143/Scythe+Kozuti%2C+f%C3%BCr+alle+Sockel+geeignet.article

Reicht so ein Lüfter aus? Der wäre leicht, nicht so klotzig, also ganz gut, wenn der für die CPU reichen würde


----------



## Herbboy (22. Oktober 2012)

JoghurtWaldfruechte schrieb:


> Ok, super. das heißt, ich muss alle Programme neu installieren, und die alten Ordner löschen, sagen wir z.B. bei Programmen wie dem Browser, Itunes, etc...


 Hat Deine alte Platte denn schon mehr als nur "C:" ? Dann kannst Du natürlich auch einfach die Daten, die Du brauchst, auf einer anderen Partition sichern und das alte c: einfach schnellformatieren, das geht schneller als alle Ordner einzeln zu löschen. 




> Danke auch an dich, Herbboy, aber Steam habe ich noch nie genutzt  Ich kaufe die CD meist im Laden, ist mir lieber


 Steam ist ja kein reines Onlineportal, sondern eher eine Art Kopierschutz. Steam berauchst Du auch für nen Haufen Spiele, wenn Du sie als CD/DVD holst - ich hab ca 30 Spiele mit Steam, über die Hälfte hab ich als CD/DVD-version gekauft, die brauchen aber trotzdem Steam. Der Rest waren Steam-Sonderangebote, denen ich nicht widerstehen konnte, oder auch 3 Spiele, für die als Bonus bei anderen Spielen ein Downloadcode dabei waren.




> Bleibt noch zu klären, welche SSD ich nehme. Am besten eine, die einen Einbaurahmen und ein SATA Datenkabel dabei hat..


 SATA-kabel sind normalerweise beim Board auch schon welche dabei. Ich hatte die Samsung SSD 830 als "Desktop Upgrade Kit" gekauft, da war ein Rahmen dabei und auch ein Kabel. Schau aber, ob es nicht günstiger wäre, nen Rahmen separat mitzubestellen und evlt. ein SATA-Kabel, wobei das an sich nicht nötig sein sollte: bei nem Board sind an sich immer mind 2 SATA-Kabel dabei, mind eines hast Du ja auch schon für Deine Festplatte, somit sind PLatte, DVD und SSD ja versorgt.

Gute SSDs sind eben die Samsung 830, Crucial m4 oder seit ner Weil immer mal für 80€ mit Versand bei amazon die Kingston HyperX 3K Kingston HyperX SH103S3 interne SSD 120GB 2,5 Zoll: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör im Moment teurer, aber wie gesagt: ich seh die oft für 80€ - Rahmen ist da schon dabei.



Der Kühler reicht natürlich aus, aber der speziell ist eher für HTPC gedacht und sehr flach - ich würd für den preis eher den hier nehmen http://www1.hardwareversand.de/Intel+AMD/52672/Thermalright+True+Spirit+120.article  hier auch ein paar Meinungen: http://www.alternate.de/html/product/920550?partner=DeGeizhals


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (22. Oktober 2012)

Mein jetztiger Einkauf sieht folgendes vor, nur  der Lüfter ist nicht dabei. ich habe noch knappe 100 Euro budget, wo soll ich die, wenn möglich sinnvoll investieren? Ich dachte an ein hochwertigeres Netzteil, wie z.B. das hier:
Corsair Enthusiast Series Modular TX550M, 550Watt


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (22. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das wäre sie bis jetzt


----------



## Herbboy (22. Oktober 2012)

Das Netzteil wäre halt besonders gut, aber ein günstigeres würde ebenfalls reichen. Ich würd wie gesagt in jedem Falle bei der SSD eher 120 als 60 GB nehmen, falls Du das noch nicht im Plan hast, und nen CPU-Kühler für 25-30€, vlt noch nen weiteren Gehäuselüfter für 6-12€, sofern das Gehäuse nicht eh schon 2 Stück drin hat.


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (22. Oktober 2012)

Ok, SSD 120 GB macht sinn. Wie würdest du partitionieren, bzw was auf welche Platte? meine jetzige HDD ist nicht partitioniert.

Ich nehm beim Kühler deine Empfehlung. 2 Lüfter habe ich schon. ich werde dann vll das Netzteil von Corsair nehmen, mal sehen


----------



## Enisra (22. Oktober 2012)

naja, die Terabyte Platte könnteste aufteilen in ... 2mal 250 und einmal 500 oder so, also so mal wild ausgedacht als Bsp.
die SSD würde ich nicht unbedingt Formatieren


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (22. Oktober 2012)

So siehts aus 

Intel Core i5-3470 Box, LGA1155
ASRock B75 Pro3, Sockel 1155, ATX
8GB-Kit Corsair Vengeance Low Profile blau PC3-12800U CL9
Samsung SSD 830 128GB SATA 6GB's Paper Box
Thermaltake Hamburg 530W
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit (SB-Version)
Thermalright True Spirit 120


----------



## Enisra (22. Oktober 2012)

wobei, für´n Zehner mehr bekommste auch Win8 
Also wenn dich dann auf´s Abenteuer einlassen willst


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (22. Oktober 2012)

Eigentlich wollte ich das vermeiden. Ist mir etwas Suspekt. oder würdest du das empfehlen? Die perofrmance bei Spielen soll ja gleich sein


----------



## Enisra (22. Oktober 2012)

also wenn man was Negatives gehört hat, hat sich eigentlich auf die Kacheln bezogen und von daher werd ich mal ins Kalte Wasser springen und den Spaß mitmachen, da ich auch ein neues brauche, aber ich wollt auch nur so nochmal drauf hinweißen
Hmmm, im Zweifelsfall kannste die alte auch noch verkaufen für Fuffie oder so, vllt. mehr


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (23. Oktober 2012)

Ich lass es glaub ich lieber 

@Herbboy: Samsung SSD 830 128GB SATA 6GB's Paper Box
Die wäre "ohne alles", richtig??
Samsung SSD 830 128GB SATA 6GB's PC Upgrade Kit und die mit. Aber derr Einbaurahmen extra ist glaub ich billiger...


----------



## Herbboy (23. Oktober 2012)

Ja, wenn der bzw ein Rahmen billiger ist, dann nimm einfach die "paper box"-Version. Du kannst aber auch mal schauen, ob bei dem Gehäuse vlt nicht doch ein passender Rahmen schon dabei ist, denn bei neueren Modellen ist das oft der Fall eben auch WEGEN der SSDs.


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (23. Oktober 2012)

Nein, da ist leider keiner, das Gehäuse (Thermaltake Soprano) ist leider schon 3 Jahre alt 

Eine Frage: Wenn ich über geizhals.de den Prozessor bei HWV auswähle, kostet der 166€, wie von svd gesagt. nach einiger Zeit im Wahrenkorb wird der Preis immer auf 173 € erhöht, im SHop kostet er dann auch so viel, bis man ihn wieder über geizhals.de sucht...


----------



## Enisra (23. Oktober 2012)

wobei die laut PCGH auch mit Doppelseitigem Klebeband irgendwo befestigen kannst
Apropo PCGH, im Aktuellen Test von Platten mit 256GB Speicher stand interesanter Weise auch bei vielen bei Zubehör, das Rahmen dabei sind


----------



## Herbboy (23. Oktober 2012)

Wegen des Preises: vlt den Warenkorb nicht zu lange "brachliegen" lassen?


Wegen der SSD: da in der SSD ja nichts mechanisches drin ist, muss man die in der Tat nicht unbedingt gerade und fest fixieren. Sie sollte aber nicht komplett frei "rumfliegen" können, damit sie nicht zB das Board beschädigen kann.


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (24. Oktober 2012)

@enisra: es gibt die in 2 ausführungen, bei der günstigeren ist keiner dabei.
@herbboy: ich werd sie denk ich trotzdem ordentlich verschrauben, wegen lufstrom und ordnung und so


----------



## Enisra (24. Oktober 2012)

JoghurtWaldfruechte schrieb:


> Nein, da ist leider keiner, das Gehäuse (Thermaltake Soprano) ist leider schon 3 Jahre alt
> 
> Eine Frage: Wenn ich über geizhals.de den Prozessor bei HWV auswähle, kostet der 166€, wie von svd gesagt. nach einiger Zeit im Wahrenkorb wird der Preis immer auf 173 € erhöht, im SHop kostet er dann auch so viel, bis man ihn wieder über geizhals.de sucht...


 
ja, das ist auch ganz komisch, so ist mir das mit Win8 ergangen was aufeinmal 9€ teuerer wurde
naja, ich hab´s jetzt bestellt, jetzt muss es nur noch kommen und hoffentlich alles gleichzeitig


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (25. Oktober 2012)

Mein Gott, eine Frage noch: Woran erkenne ich ob mein gehäuse ATX oder Micro ATX ist, denn mein aktuelles Mainboard ist Micro ATX. Ich hab das Thermaltake Soprano von vor 3 Jahren


----------



## Herbboy (25. Oktober 2012)

google nach dem Soprano, dann weißt du es   aber man kann es auch daran erkennen, dass ein deutlich längeres Board reinpassen würde und "unten" noch eine Reihe mit Bohrlöchern für Abstandhalter zu sehen ist auf der Gehäuse-Mainboardplatte.


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (25. Oktober 2012)

achso ok. muss ich dann noch extra abstandshalter kaufen, oder sind die im lieferumfang vom mainboard ebthalten?


----------



## EnZyM (26. Oktober 2012)

JoghurtWaldfruechte schrieb:


> Mein Gott, eine Frage noch: Woran erkenne ich ob mein gehäuse ATX oder Micro ATX ist, denn mein aktuelles Mainboard ist Micro ATX. Ich hab das Thermaltake Soprano von vor 3 Jahren



Ist ´ne reine Abmessungs-Frage.....kuckst Du hier.

Und ja, bei "gescheiten" Gehäusen sind alle zur Montage der Elektronik nötigen Schrauben vorhanden.


----------



## Herbboy (26. Oktober 2012)

Beim GEHÄUSE sollten Abstandhalter dabei sein, beim Board aber nicht. Da musst Du ansonsten zur Not mal schauen, ob Du noch welche findest vom Soprano, oder ob ein Bekannter von Dir welche hat, ansonsten bestell nen Satz passender Computerschrauben http://www.amazon.de/teiliges-Einbau-Schrauben-alle-Geh%C3%A4use/dp/B0018FEQII . bei hardwareversand.de find ich leider günsitig nur Sets mit normalen Schrauben, aber ohne Abstandhalter. 

Man könnt natürlich auch einfach die "mittleren" Schrauben weglassen, vor allem wenn man den PC eh kaum bewegt.


Wobei ich grad überlege: haben µATX denn überhaupt weniger Schrauben, oder sind die nicht einfach nur an ner anderen Stelle? Zähl mal die Schrauben, 9 Stück sollten es für ATX sein. Ich GLAUB µATX hat 8 Schrauben, obere und mittlere Reihe je 3, untere nur 2 - in dem Fall kannst Du an sich bedenkenlos eine der Schrauben beim neuen Board einfach weglassen, ich würd sagen die "mitte oben" oder "mitte unten".


----------



## Enisra (26. Oktober 2012)

hmmm, können ATX-Gehäuse nicht auch generell µATX-Platinen aufnehmen?


----------



## Herbboy (26. Oktober 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> hmmm, können ATX-Gehäuse nicht auch generell µATX-Platinen aufnehmen?



ja klar, darum ging es aber auch nicht. Er hat im Moment µATX als Board und wusste nicht, ob ein neues ATX-Board reinpasst - oder hab ich das falsch verstanden?


----------



## Enisra (26. Oktober 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ja klar, darum ging es aber auch nicht. Er hat im Moment µATX als Board und wusste nicht, ob ein neues ATX-Board reinpasst - oder hab ich das falsch verstanden?


 
nein, dann hab nur ich das Falsch verstanden


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (26. Oktober 2012)

ok, dann werde ich mal schauen, wieviele schrauben ich hab. 
Ich hab grade noch nen Lüfter in meinem zubehör gefunden. Macht es sinn den einzubauen? ich habe bereits 2 Gehäuselüfter..
EDIT: hatte sie übersehen: es sind noch genug abstandshalter vorhanden, habe 2 stück und etliche schrauben. würde auch zu deiner these passen herbboy 

wenn ich den einbaue: da sind 4.molex stecker dran und ein 3 pin, welchen anschluss nimmt man? beide, oder entweder oder?


----------



## Enisra (26. Oktober 2012)

Also verkehrt isses nicht


----------



## Herbboy (26. Oktober 2012)

JoghurtWaldfruechte schrieb:


> ok, dann werde ich mal schauen, wieviele schrauben ich hab.
> Ich hab grade noch nen Lüfter in meinem zubehör gefunden. Macht es sinn den einzubauen? ich habe bereits 2 Gehäuselüfter..
> EDIT: hatte sie übersehen: es sind noch genug abstandshalter vorhanden, habe 2 stück und etliche schrauben. würde auch zu deiner these passen herbboy
> 
> wenn ich den einbaue: da sind 4.molex stecker dran und ein 3 pin, welchen anschluss nimmt man? beide, oder entweder oder?



2 Stück reichen an sich locker, aber vlt ist der ja leiser als einer der beiden schon verbauten?

Und als Stormstecker nimmt man nur entweder molex (ans Netzteil) ODER ans Board (3pin)


----------

